# Paradise Fish



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I have an empty 45 gallon tank that I want to set up and put a group (1m-3f) in it. If they breed or not it doesn't matter. I would like some tank mates and thought about a group of tiger barbs. I know Paradise are cousins to the Betta and can be very aggressive. Has anyone on her kept the Paradise before?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally, I'd be just as worried about aggression from the barbs. Paradise fish do have long enough tails to present a target to the tigers. If the tiger school was big enough (at least 12), I suppose you could try it, but it isn't a combination I'd want to risk. 
This isn't personal experience, though - I have friends with these fish, and I was interested in them myself for a while, so I did a bit of research, but it's not my experience.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with bombalurina tiger barbs are fin nippers and paradise fish have long fins, I also don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I read somewhere, someone keeping them with some Firemouth ciclids and the Paradise ruled the tank. Any suggestions on tankmates for them. I've heard they can be very aggressive.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmmm...I would say some species of dwarf cichlids, maybe kribs or rams, bigger tetras (no neons - rummynose would be better), catfish or plecos, shortfin or giant danios.


----------

